# Creative EP 630 in Bangalore?



## ring_wraith (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

I already own an EP 630, but now my dad wants one as he has become a fan  I had got mine from Mumbai but am in Bangalore, so I would like to know where I can get a 100% original EP 630.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 25, 2008)

Planet M
Temptation
S.P Road(very cheap)


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 25, 2008)

S.P road will be fake right? 

How do i identify a fake EP 630?


----------



## chicha (Jan 25, 2008)

my friend got one from Brigade Road from a shop called "computer shopee"
just bellow the music world for Rs1000.
Sp road you will get for say Rs 900 or so. i do not know about the orginal thing.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought one from Golcha Inter trade for Rs 1000. I think its original. Its worked pretty well so far. No issues.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 25, 2008)

In S.P Road you can get original aswell as fake ones!They are marked and sold separate so no need to worry.


----------



## nix (Jan 25, 2008)

i dont know whats so great about them... but you can get it in SP road in a shop called golchha inter trade for rs 900... with bill and warranty..


----------



## technocrack (Feb 17, 2008)

nix said:


> i dont know whats so great about them... but you can get it in SP road in a shop called golchha inter trade for rs 900... with bill and warranty..




I bought a piece yesterday from the same shop for Rs.850. I hear a hissing sound (quite heavy) and the sound quality is awful. I'm not sure whether it's a fake (I didn't ask for bill ) In another forum, I have read that the packing of fakes are different as in the image below. The one I bought is the same. Can anybody confirm this?

*www.relogged.net/uploads/images/Creative EP-630 Package.jpg


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey buddy i think u got the Fake ones ... The originals have different kinda packaging.....


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 19, 2008)

when u buy something from S.P. Road always ask for bill(you will have to pay VAT) but you are secure. 

try Mega Mart in S.P. Road , they are good ppl to trade with.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 19, 2008)

technocrack said:


> I bought a piece yesterday from the same shop for Rs.850. I hear a hissing sound (quite heavy) and the sound quality is awful. I'm not sure whether it's a fake (I didn't ask for bill ) In another forum, I have read that the packing of fakes are different as in the image below. The one I bought is the same. Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> *www.relogged.net/uploads/images/Creative EP-630 Package.jpg


fake... neways i bought 1 from Temptation M (CMH Road) for 1100 on early Jan. But they gave me only 7 days replacement guarantee


----------



## technocrack (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, friends. As I was in a hurry, didn't bother to ask for the bill. Well, I had learnt my lesson


----------



## raksrules (Feb 19, 2008)

Try Forum in Kormangala or Garuda Mall near Bangalore Central.



technocrack said:


> I bought a piece yesterday from the same shop for Rs.850. I hear a hissing sound (quite heavy) and the sound quality is awful. I'm not sure whether it's a fake (I didn't ask for bill ) In another forum, I have read that the packing of fakes are different as in the image below. The one I bought is the same. Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> *www.relogged.net/uploads/images/Creative EP-630 Package.jpg



The packaging is of the original EP 630. I have brought one from a Group Order from the TE website. I admit that EP630s are also available in another form of packaging which i found recently when i visited Hypercity in Mumbai.

But from the packaging it looks original. What you can do is check the back of the package to verify who has imported the piece. It is some address in a city in south India i suppose.


----------



## technocrack (Feb 19, 2008)

It is imported by Cyberstar Infotech which I believe to be the authorised dsitributor for India. That's why I didn't suspect while buying. Some of the sites say the originals come in this pack too. And the indent in the silver ring of the earpieces would be in dead center in fake ones. But it is off center in mine.

To sum it up, my creative earphones look original, but dont sound like original.


----------



## vinaych (Feb 21, 2008)

newegg.com says that, this is the packaging:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158037&Tpk=Creative+EP-630

Shall check out in SP-Road for the 630's this weekend 

~~I found this, but dunno if I should get it from that!~~
*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?p=53836


----------

